# Sennheiser HD 650



## VladK (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi all,
Have anybody bought HD 650 recently?
I own one for many years, and recently bought one more. I do not care about its new and cheaper packaging; long cable and adapter are still included, but there is no frequency testing report included anymore. Nor printed, neither on a flash drive.
In the past they provided it for HD 650, and still include it for HD8xx series models I bought this year. Not that I need to see it (it shows only sweetspot frequency range anyway), but I am curious - is this their new policy for 6xx series?


----------



## Peter Satera (Jul 20, 2020)

VladK said:


> Hi all,
> Have anybody bought HD 650 recently?
> I own one for many years, and recently bought one more. I do not care about its new and cheaper packaging; long cable and adapter are still included, but there is no frequency testing report included anymore. Nor printed, neither on a flash drive.
> In the past they provided it for HD 650, and still include it for HD8xx series models I bought this year. Not that I need to see it (it shows only sweetspot frequency range anyway), but I am curious - is this their new policy for 6xx series?



Funnily enough, I was reading about this yesterday on the 650s. The only difference is the driver is white / black, and they change their manufacturer from Ireland. The frequency response is almost identical, to the point you can't tell from the old 650s to the new ones. I haven't tested them out, but due to pick them up too, once I'm paid.

Agree on the packaging, it looks cheaper, though it's more environmentally friendly.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 20, 2020)

I bought HD 650 today...the new 2019 version as a few aesthetic changes in terms of logo but it’s the same phone.

Mine will arrive in the next 24 hours.


----------



## VladK (Jul 20, 2020)

My 650 bought in 2020 is made in Romania and is visually almost identical to the one I bought many years ago. Driver color is may be slightly brighter grey (but may be because the old one became darker with time), and left/right identification marks on caps were changed. No other differences.


----------



## VladK (Jul 20, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I bought HD 650 today...the new 2019 version as a few aesthetic changes in terms of logo but it’s the same phone.
> 
> Mine will arrive in the next 24 hours.



Please report if there is frequency chart included. Thanks.


----------



## Peter Satera (Jul 21, 2020)

Yeah, for those that did pick it up, what do you think of them for what we do?


----------



## barteredbride (Jul 22, 2020)

VladK said:


> Hi all,
> Have anybody bought HD 650 recently?
> I own one for many years, and recently bought one more. I do not care about its new and cheaper packaging; long cable and adapter are still included, but there is no frequency testing report included anymore. Nor printed, neither on a flash drive.
> In the past they provided it for HD 650, and still include it for HD8xx series models I bought this year. Not that I need to see it (it shows only sweetspot frequency range anyway), but I am curious - is this their new policy for 6xx series?



Just for info... Have you seen this site? https://drop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx

They say they just stick their logo on new HD650s, call them HD6xx and sell them new for $220 (plus $10 off first order I think).

Is that a good price for HD650s in the USA??

Don´t know what they´re like, but apparently they´re identical. I´m in Europe, so it the cost of shipping and tax didn´t make it worthwhile to buy them.

Plus, in the end I bought the HD600s anyway!


----------



## David Kudell (Jul 22, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> Just for info... Have you seen this site? https://drop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx
> 
> They say they just stick their logo on new HD650s, call them HD6xx and sell them new for $220 (plus $10 off first order I think).
> 
> ...


Yep I have these and they’re the same as a HD650. On Black Friday I picked them up for $180 I think. Actual HD650’s go for $400 or so in the US.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jul 22, 2020)

I bought the MassDrop 6XX about a month ago. I'm wearing them as I type.

Here's what Sonarworks says the frequency curve is before correction.


----------



## BassClef (Jul 22, 2020)

I also bought the MassDrop version for $200 last year and they're fantastic!


----------



## tav.one (Jul 22, 2020)

I have HD 6XX and love them a lot, they're a pleasure to listen to, compose on and translate relatively well (I use Sonarworks)


----------



## LinusW (Jul 22, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> Here's what Sonarworks says the frequency curve is before correction.


Slightly rounded curves than the official measurement by Sennheiser + Massdrop.


----------

